
The Gospel of Hard Work, According to Silicon Valley - kayoone
https://www.wired.com/2017/06/silicon-valley-still-doesnt-care-work-life-balance/
======
mindcrime
There's a big element of "fallacy of the excluded middle" here. There's
something of a continuum between "work yourself to death" and "goof off and do
nothing", with "kinda hard work" somewhere in there. That is to say, you can
advocate working hard while still allowing for work life balance. You can also
advocate both working "hard" and working "smart". They are not mutually
exclusive.

